# We have babies!!



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

On March 3rd Sunburst decided she wanted to have babies!
She had triplets but one was born dead. Then a few hours later she decided to lay on one, luckily I found it but it was too close of a call so I separated them with a panel and would help them nurse every few hours. They are a week old today and are doing really good and are with momma full time!
Sorry I didn't get pictures earlier, a lot was going on.
So...here are Millie and Tillie (females!)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're cuties!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, congratulations!! They are beautiful little doelings! Sunburst looks proud!
So glad you found the one she lay on in time!
Sorry about the stillborn one.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> They're cuties!


Yes they sure are, my heart is already melted!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Yay, congratulations!! They are beautiful little doelings! Sunburst looks proud!
> So glad you found the one she lay on in time!
> Sorry about the stillborn one.


Thank you!! She is!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's too bad about one being still born. But these two look so chunky and beautiful! Congratulations to you and Sunburst! 🌞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Congratulations they’re adorable! 😁


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Congratulations!! They are so beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute, congrats.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! What beautiful kids! Congratulations!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Yesterday Fritos (FF) had triplets in the afternoon. She did a great job delivering them, I helped a little with the black one because he was backwards.
They are all boys. Momma and kids are doing amazing!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, Fritos!!! Great job!
And great job assisting, goat mama!!
Welcome to the world, little boys! 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love the name Fritos! Congratulations to both of you! 🤩


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I am officially done kidding for 2022!! Ended up with 10 babies in total, 5 girls and 5 boys.
They are all doing super good and are running and jumping around!!
Couldn't be happier with how everything turned out this year! The mom's are doing well also!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! They look like a happy, healthy, colourful bunch!! 🥰


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. Even numbers are so good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Cuteness OVERLOAD!💗💖💝 just for giggles...Fritos triplets! Could you name them Chip, Chilli, & Pie? .lol 🤪😂 wouldnt that be funny?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They all look so healthy and chunky! 😇 Who's that peeking over the door? 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are all cute, it sure is a good feeling when kidding is finished.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations! They look like a happy, healthy, colourful bunch!! 🥰


Yes they sure are!


Tanya said:


> Congratulations. Even numbers are so good.


Agreed!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww Cuteness OVERLOAD!💗💖💝 just for giggles...Fritos triplets! Could you name them Chip, Chilli, & Pie? .lol 🤪😂 wouldnt that be funny?


Yes!!
😂 that would've been prefect! But my little cousin already named them for me...


MellonFriend said:


> They all look so healthy and chunky! 😇 Who's that peeking over the door? 😆


Little chunks for sure!! that's the mom wanting to be with them lol


toth boer goats said:


> They are all cute, it sure is a good feeling when kidding is finished.


Yes it sure is!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re all adorable! It is definitely a good feeling when kidding season is over and everyone is well and all the cute kids are happy!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness, they are so adorable and chunky and happy! They look great. And by the way, so does your barn. Looks like a great set up. Congratulations on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> They’re all adorable! It is definitely a good feeling when kidding season is over and everyone is well and all the cute kids are happy!


Thank you, yes it really is!


FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so adorable and chunky and happy! They look great. And by the way, so does your barn. Looks like a great set up. Congratulations on all the beautiful babies!


Thank you!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwwww! Congratulations they’re so cute!


----------

